# I know, I know, another "What is it?" bike



## okozzy (Jun 17, 2013)

Can anyone help identify this bike? Serial number looks very primitive... I can make out;

SN: t 653_4_  maybe? Not sure...


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2013)

Well at least we know the shape of the badge....


----------



## okozzy (Jun 17, 2013)

*I know, I know, another "What is it"? bike question*

More Pics...


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks to be between 1905-1910 (guess)


----------



## okozzy (Jun 17, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Looks to be between 1905-1910 (guess)




Agree, looks early and it appears to have og paint, but the darts on top tube is got me confused, what year did dart paint schemes start to show up?


----------



## okozzy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Anyone?*

bump
      bump
            bump..................... anyone?


----------



## jpromo (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd put it a little newer. Maybe in the early-mid 20s. Dayton, Columbia? I know I've seen that chainring but just can't recall where.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 18, 2013)

jpromo said:


> I'd put it a little newer. Maybe in the early-mid 20s. Dayton, Columbia? I know I've seen that chainring but just can't recall where.




If it was Westfield made the serial number would made it a 1928. It does look something like a Westfield Roadster but I'm not convinced. They were using the forged fork crown back then on all Columbia models except the motobikes and that one is different then the one on this bike. It also does not mean it was not made for contract with this specific fork and chain ring. They did stuff like that a lot.


----------



## okozzy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Post from last month*



jpromo said:


> I'd put it a little newer. Maybe in the early-mid 20s. Dayton, Columbia? I know I've seen that chainring but just can't recall where.




Last month CABE member "Sqrly" posted pictures of his chainring collection... he is showing this chainring as:

6. Admiral Advertisement showing this sprocket was published in "Schwinn Bicycles" Motorbooks international publishers and wholesalers, on page 27. _Admiral is one of many nameplates used by Schwinn Co._

Link: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ation-PIC-HEAVY/page4&highlight=picture+heavy

*I really don't know what to make of it, this was a spontaneous purchase (pulled the trigger before doing my homework) and now I am paying the price.*


----------



## okozzy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Early 20's*



MrColumbia said:


> If it was Westfield made the serial number would made it a 1928. It does look something like a Westfield Roadster but I'm not convinced. They were using the forged fork crown back then on all Columbia models except the motobikes and that one is different then the one on this bike. It also does not mean it was not made for contract with this specific fork and chain ring. They did stuff like that a lot.




Based on the fork's closed eyelets, I'm thinking late teens, early 20's... ?????


----------



## josehuerta (Jun 18, 2013)

Yesterday's For Sale - Torrington Tiller Bars by rustyspoke66. Bars are displayed on a bike with what looks to be the same chain ring. Maybe he could tell you the make................


----------



## okozzy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good eye*



josehuerta said:


> Yesterday's For Sale - Torrington Tiller Bars by rustyspoke66. Bars are displayed on a bike with what looks to be the same chain ring. Maybe he could tell you the make................





Good eye Jose, I sent him a PM, here is the link in the for sale section.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43061-For-Sale-Torrington-tiller-bars!!


----------



## okozzy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Schwinn Admiral!*

Just got a response from Rustyspoke66 and he tells me that the bike in the picture is an early 30's Schwinn built Admiral.

So that's two votes towards it being a Schwinn built Admiral.

Any thoughts?




okozzy said:


> Good eye Jose, I sent him a PM, here is the link in the for sale section.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43061-For-Sale-Torrington-tiller-bars!!


----------

